# CLARE BALDING RUINS IT FOR WOMEN PRESENTERS...



## philamena (11 August 2012)

Hee hee: 

WHY CLARE BALDING HAS RUINED ANY CHANCE A WOMAN HAD OF PRESENTING MATCH OF THE DAY. 

http://twitpic.com/ai343w

(Courtesy of @beardedgenius on twitter.)


----------



## BeesKnees (11 August 2012)

Brilliant, so true


----------



## POLLDARK (11 August 2012)

I've never forgiven her for telling the jockey, who had just won the Grand National & must have been feeling on top of the world, to get his teeth fixed. A spur of the moment remark which showed her true colours.


----------



## SusannaF (11 August 2012)

POLLDARK said:



			I've never forgiven her for telling the jockey, who had just won the Grand National & must have been feeling on top of the world, to get his teeth fixed. A spur of the moment remark which showed her true colours.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure the other jockeys say far worse in the changing room.


----------



## BeesKnees (11 August 2012)

POLLDARK said:



			I've never forgiven her for telling the jockey, who had just won the Grand National & must have been feeling on top of the world, to get his teeth fixed. A spur of the moment remark which showed her true colours.
		
Click to expand...

Really? That's quite harsh. Have you never made a stupid comment in the heat of the moment? I know I have  it didn't necessarily reflect my true nature.


----------



## POLLDARK (11 August 2012)

Unguarded mouths can only reflect the minds thoughts, uncensored.


----------



## philamena (11 August 2012)

POLLDARK said:



			Unguarded mouths can only reflect the minds thoughts, uncensored.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey, in which case I'm fully evil!


----------



## Dab (11 August 2012)

POLLDARK said:



			I've never forgiven her for telling the jockey, who had just won the Grand National & must have been feeling on top of the world, to get his teeth fixed. A spur of the moment remark which showed her true colours.
		
Click to expand...


Ian Treadwell was not in the slightest worried about the comment and went on to get his teeth sorted out.

He was inundated with offers to sort him out dentally for nothing, including from a practitioner in Blackpool who had backed him and wanted to express his thanks. Treadwell said, "It was the best thing Clare ever said,".

It was a genuine mistake made by Clare who thought that he had lost his teeth in a riding accident and was just trying to point out how tough the jockey's were!


----------



## hcm88 (11 August 2012)

Clare has been fantastic throughout the Olympics for equestrian sports even when she couldn't be live commentating herself at Greenwich she was there on twitter etc supporting it and backing it up. I know for a fact she's helped to encourage many non-horsey people to watch and get involved and for that I think we should all be grateful to her.

The comment regarding the teeth was a one off that actually turned out to be a positive thing. Many other commentators have said similar if not worse things in their days and grudges arent held against them. Forgive and forget and all that!


----------



## philamena (11 August 2012)

Dab said:



			Ian Treadwell was not in the slightest worried about the comment and went on to get his teeth sorted out.

He was inundated with offers to sort him out dentally for nothing, including from a practitioner in Blackpool who had backed him and wanted to express his thanks. Treadwell said, "It was the best thing Clare ever said,".

It was a genuine mistake made by Clare who thought that he had lost his teeth in a riding accident and was just trying to point out how tough the jockey's were!
		
Click to expand...

^^^like^^^


----------



## hayinamanger (11 August 2012)

Yes, I can never watch her without thinking of the interview faux pas when she said to the winning GN jockey "...........at least you can afford to get your teeth fixed now".  Rude.


----------



## Amymay (11 August 2012)

The 'getting your teeth fixed' comment was a follow on from a conversation she and the jockey had had previously...

I have to say, I'm her no.1 fan. She's brilliant!!!


----------



## sonicgold (11 August 2012)

She makes my teeth grate. If she is commentating I watch in spite of her additions and I avoid her walking program on R4, which is a shame as with any other presenter it would be a "must listen".


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 August 2012)

I thought this post was going to be to bad mouth her forgive the pun. I think she does an amazing job and is very informative without talking down to viewers.


----------



## TeamChaser (11 August 2012)

Me too AmyMay!!  Think she's great and does an awful lot for equestrian sports and causes. I'm a big fan


She gave up her time on a Sunday back in March to commentate at the Berks & Bucks Team Chase in the most god awful weather! In fact, the event was abandoned after 1 and a half classes - I was quite gutted not to be able to go and say hello  Pretty glad though that we decided not to make the 2 hour journey in hail/sleet/rain/snow just to find our class abandoned. She apparently made a great job of the commentary despite conditions that meant she could effectively see bugger all on the course!


----------



## Crazydancer (11 August 2012)

"reseaches the sport"

Could teach Gabby a bit on that one, in the section where she 'paid tribute' to the unsung heros of the equestrianism - the horses - she seemed to be struggling with the pronunciation and missed the 'X' off 'Triple X' despite it being there in full on his mock-up stable door.


----------



## MrsElle (11 August 2012)

OH and I love Clare Balding.  She can do no wrong in our house 

I think the comments she made to the jockey about his teeth were a follow on from joking and teasing away from the cameras, she knows most of them pretty well and I am sure there is lots of banter between them all off camera.


----------



## cambrica (11 August 2012)

Would prefer Clare Balding over Sue Barker anyday .


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 August 2012)

I think she is great 

I saw her a Burghley the other year wandering round the trade stands and said hello to her without thinking - when I said 'OMG I am so sorry I thought I knew you' she just laughed and said 'It happens all the time' and went on to have a little chat me about Burghley


----------



## rachel_s (11 August 2012)

Actually I think the complete opposite.  Clare Balding has been considered the stand out presenter of the games, (and the Jubilee) by knowing her stuff.  And to be frank, she isn't another plastic looking size 0 almost-child rather than woman so would suggest she has improved women's presenting chances rather than wrecking them as they might recruit on ability rather than looking for yet another clone.


----------



## partypremier (11 August 2012)

Clare balding does huge amount of good for all our equestrian sports she is very thorough & knowledgable in a vast .number of sports.  She is so passionate & enthusiastic when presenting.
I think after the Olympics they should make her a dame.
Vote 4 Clare vote 4 Clare


----------



## HashRouge (11 August 2012)

I think Clare is wonderful


----------



## Blitzen (11 August 2012)

I love her, she has been brilliant! I think she's done a fantastic job, and its great that there was someone knowlegable and passionate about the sport doing the presenting/interviews. We should be very proud of her! I don't think you should judge her on a throw away remark about a jockeys wonky teeth, something they had been joking about together before the race. Bit harsh?


----------



## BeesKnees (11 August 2012)

rachel_s said:



			And to be frank, she isn't another plastic looking size 0 almost-child rather than woman so would suggest she has improved women's presenting chances rather than wrecking them as they might recruit on ability rather than looking for yet another clone.
		
Click to expand...

^ This. Love the fact that she has the job because she's GOOD.


----------



## Capriole (11 August 2012)

Another fan, I think shes ace.


----------



## Crazydancer (11 August 2012)

rachel_s said:



			Actually I think the complete opposite.  Clare Balding has been considered the stand out presenter of the games, (and the Jubilee) by knowing her stuff.  And to be frank, she isn't another plastic looking size 0 almost-child rather than woman so would suggest she has improved women's presenting chances rather than wrecking them as they might recruit on ability rather than looking for yet another clone.
		
Click to expand...

Thread title is tounge-in-cheek..... open the link and read, it is in praise of her rather than the opposite.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 August 2012)

Dab said:



			Ian Treadwell was not in the slightest worried about the comment and went on to get his teeth sorted out.



It was a genuine mistake made by Clare who thought that he had lost his teeth in a riding accident and was just trying to point out how tough the jockey's were!
		
Click to expand...


He may not have been worried about Clare having a laugh about his teeth but he may take offence at being called Ian instead of LIAM!

It wasn't a mistake, Liam's teeth had been a bit of a stading joke in the weighing room for a fair old while.

Personally I like her! Even when I had to go and reclaim my loose horse from her when she was in filming for the National and my horse decked me - oops! She's game for a laugh and is very down to earth.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 August 2012)

POLLDARK said:



			I've never forgiven her for telling the jockey, who had just won the Grand National & must have been feeling on top of the world, to get his teeth fixed. A spur of the moment remark which showed her true colours.
		
Click to expand...

Her true colours?  I do hope not.  I agree,  it was a monstrously stupid remark to make,  WHAT WAS SHE THINKING?  and it was needlessly cruel,  too.  I hope that you are wrong.



Slinkyunicorn said:



			I think she is great 

I saw her a Burghley the other year wandering round the trade stands and said hello to her without thinking - when I said 'OMG I am so sorry I thought I knew you' she just laughed and said 'It happens all the time' and went on to have a little chat me about Burghley

Click to expand...

Perhaps she fancied you.  She's ever the opportunist,  or so I understand. 

Regardless of all that,  she's one of the very few presenters who speaks with experience.  She does understand the horse.

Alec.


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 August 2012)

[



Perhaps she fancied you.  She's ever the opportunist,  or so I understand. 



Alec.[/QUOTE]

What a horrible snide remark, as I understand it she is in a long time relationship.


----------



## LMJ (11 August 2012)

Another thumbs up for Clare from me


----------



## CalllyH (11 August 2012)

In a poll of the Olympic presenters and how well they have done shes come out as one of the best. 

She was disappointing at not presenting the eventing but did a sterling job at the swimming.


----------



## Dab (11 August 2012)

EKW said:



			...but he may take offence at being called Ian instead of LIAM!
		
Click to expand...

OOOoooppppps my bad! 

PS it worked  no longer a sitting joke in the weighing room


----------



## Slightly Foxed (11 August 2012)

Perhaps she fancied you.  She's ever the opportunist,  or so I understand

Alec.[/QUOTE]

what a snide remark! Where did you hear that? Twenty fifth hand I suppose from someone who knew her grandmother's cat?


----------



## flowerlady (11 August 2012)

I like Clare Balding


----------



## Madam Min (11 August 2012)

Claire Baldings fab, thought so before the Olympics but think she has been brilliant over the last 2 weeks


----------



## philamena (11 August 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Perhaps she fancied you.  She's ever the opportunist,  or so I understand. 

Click to expand...

Sounds like classic "is gay and therefore must be insatiable" ignorance to me. A common affliction circa somewhere mid 20th century but now thankfully most of humankind have evolved out of...


----------



## Alec Swan (11 August 2012)

philamena said:



			Sounds like classic "is gay and therefore must be insatiable" ignorance to me. A common affliction circa somewhere mid 20th century but now thankfully most of humankind have evolved out of...
		
Click to expand...

How perceptive of you. 

Alec.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (11 August 2012)

philamena said:



			Sounds like classic "is gay and therefore must be insatiable" ignorance to me. A common affliction circa somewhere mid 20th century but now thankfully most of humankind have evolved out of...
		
Click to expand...

Go girl!


----------



## Honey08 (11 August 2012)

I wonder why she was assigned swimming instead of equestrian and outside sport?  She has done a great job.  She means what she asks, rather than the usual "are you pleased you won/gutted you didn't?" that some of the other muppets have come out with.  Probably why the teeth  comment came out!!


----------



## philamena (11 August 2012)

Honey08 said:



			I wonder why she was assigned swimming instead of equestrian and outside sport?  She has done a great job.  She means what she asks, rather than the usual "are you pleased you won/gutted you didn't?" that some of the other muppets have come out with.  Probably why the teeth  comment came out!!
		
Click to expand...

Problem is, when you're universally good it's understandable you'll get hauled off to do something higher profile. Much as we love our sport, more people watch the swimming so made sense for the BBC. (And have to say, Clare, Ian Thorpe and Mark Foster were a brilliant combo. 

Completely agree on your assessment of why she's good - natural, so yes, that prob is why the teeth thing came out, no guard up!


----------



## teapot (11 August 2012)

Honey08 said:



			I wonder why she was assigned swimming instead of equestrian and outside sport?  She has done a great job.  She means what she asks, rather than the usual "are you pleased you won/gutted you didn't?" that some of the other muppets have come out with.  Probably why the teeth  comment came out!!
		
Click to expand...

Apparently she's now freelance for the BBC and given she's doing the Para coverage for channel 4 and the BBCs' lack of racing next year, makes me wonder whether she'll leave properly.

I think she's fantastic! Knows her stuff for a start.


----------



## Sam_J (11 August 2012)

I think Clare is great!  I cannot understand why she was shunted off doing swimming etc and not used for any of the equestrian stuff?


----------



## Capriole (11 August 2012)

Probably because she does a good job presenting so many sports that everyone was after her?


----------



## wildoat (11 August 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Perhaps she fancied you.  She's ever the opportunist,  or so I understand. 



Alec.
		
Click to expand...

The sort of remark we would expect from a cretin!

She is a class act in my book.
The jockey to whom she made the comment which you refer to , took no offence, perhaps you need to do your research!


----------



## Alec Swan (11 August 2012)

wildoat said:



			The sort of remark we would expect from a cretin!

.......
		
Click to expand...

I'm so pleased that I haven't disappointed you!  

As you've chosen to ignore the remainder of my thoughts,  so I have treated you in the same manner,  which is a shame,  because like you,  I think that she's currently,  perhaps the best equine presenter that the BBC has.

Alec.


----------



## HBM1 (11 August 2012)

i think she is brilliant, she was so ruddy knowledgable with the swimming commentary and you just know it is because she studied hard to gain the information needed.  I would much rather have Clare Balding hosting than some of the brainless mantwits they have one....Adrian Chiles for one, Gary Lineker for another. Clare is a true professional and she has apologised for her comment re the teeth over and over and was truly mortified when she realised they hadn't fallen out due to riding accidents.

Edited to add, Clare with Ian Thorpe was one of the highlights of the games for me


----------



## pootleperkin (11 August 2012)

Love her - intelligent, informed, emotive and quite capable of injecting a witty aside 

Loved her slightly sticky initial banter with the Thorpedo, which then evolved into something of a mutual admiration society (or so it seemed!)


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 August 2012)

Gary Lineaker has been absolutley shocking....

What makes Clare good is that if she doesn't understand why something is done she isn't afraid to ask instead of making it up - and she asks the people who do know - ie Ian Thorpe and Mark Foster


----------



## wildoat (11 August 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm so pleased that I haven't disappointed you!  

As you've chosen to ignore the remainder of my thoughts,  so I have treated you in the same manner,  which is a shame,  because like you,  I think that she's currently,  perhaps the best equine presenter that the BBC has.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Disappointment is not the issue.
You should note I didn't call you a cretin, rather suggested the remark was as if from a cretin which we know you are not, frankly I was very surprised you stooped so low.
I agree with your other comments, just thought it was inappropriate you chose to make such a childish comment and I know you are thinking the same now even though I know you wouldn't admit it.

Having seen Clare working in an environment where she was mixing with the public she came across as an intelligent, considerate person who had time for everyone, she was a breath of fresh air compared with many presenters/celebrities whom I have encountered in the past.

Kind regards

tony


----------



## Brigadoon (11 August 2012)

Clare is just a fab down to earth presenter. Racing won't be the same without her. She showed her very human side at the Derby with her brothers runner.
She always knows her stuff. She was easily the best presenter at the Olympics.
Her sexuality has nothing to do with her job. I hope Ch 4 snap her up for some coverage.


----------



## hairycob (12 August 2012)

We thought Clare was great in our house. Non horsey OH was disappointed she wasn't doing the horsey stuff as she explains tings so well & as I was at work he did'nt have me to translate the comments!
But just who was that blonde who kept cropping up, she was truly dire. Sounded more like a not very good DJ larking about at a gig!


----------



## CalllyH (12 August 2012)

Helen Skelton from blue Peter? Yep she gets on my nerves alot


----------



## Alec Swan (12 August 2012)

wildoat said:



			.......

Having seen Clare working in an environment where she was mixing with the public she came across as an intelligent, considerate person who had time for everyone, she was a breath of fresh air compared with many presenters/celebrities whom I have encountered in the past.

Kind regards

tony
		
Click to expand...

So if we agree on nothing else,  are we at least on common ground when we discuss CB's professional and skilled approach to her work?  

Can you see the parallels between my comment and CB's remarks to the young jockey who she embarrassed?  The difference is that she regretted her remarks,  and I don't regret mine! 

Again,  I'll agree with you,  she's a personable,  likeable,  and skilled presenter,  and to be preferred to some others;  you'll forgive me for not mentioning who,  I'm in enough trouble now! 

Alec.


----------



## stencilface (12 August 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Helen Skelton from blue Peter? Yep she gets on my nerves alot
		
Click to expand...

This, ugh, by gum she's irritating.


----------



## jenbleep (12 August 2012)

POLLDARK said:



			I've never forgiven her for telling the jockey, who had just won the Grand National & must have been feeling on top of the world, to get his teeth fixed. A spur of the moment remark which showed her true colours.
		
Click to expand...

Slightly worrying that you only remember the bad in people!!


----------



## jenbleep (12 August 2012)

Clare Balding was just on the BBC talking about the equestrian events, I'm happy that she is the one representing!! She talked about how the Olympics has brought equestrian into the mainstream and has made non horsey people excited about it, and even dressage is now started to get understood! (or, the dancing horses  )  

She also talked about the 'lazy assumptions' of people thinking horse sport was only for the rich, and that there is a local London riding school who encourages inner city children to take up riding, so IT IS FOR EVERYONE

I love her!


----------



## ltoolan (12 August 2012)

LOVE Clare Balding! Am hoping the BBC allow her to pop over to C4 to cover the Paralympic Dressage but I imagine her contract won't allow it.  So sad the BBC have given up their horse racing coverage - nothing better than seeing a great presenter covering their favourite sports.


----------



## Judgemental (12 August 2012)

I think it is best written along the lines of a school report - at least when I went to school....

"Tries hard, has flashes of momentary brilliance but could do better".


However give me Emma Spencer any day on Channel 4, absolutely delightful, very pretty, jolly, never gets her facts or statistics wrong. Has a really good chemistry with all her co-presenters and commentators.

Owners, trainers and jockeys are all very pleased to see her and are able to relate in meaningful dialogue.

Just looking forward to the day I can afford to own a winner and she wants my opinion

Or to put it another way, where I to be asked for a comment about a horse I owned, Emma is the only interviever/commentator that I would trust and by whom I would be prepared to interviewed.

Here one has a very serious point, one has to trust the interviewer that they are not going to embarrass one or indeed ask a stupid question or a question to which one does not know the answer.


----------



## TelH (12 August 2012)

ltoolan said:



			Am hoping the BBC allow her to pop over to C4 to cover the Paralympic Dressage but I imagine her contract won't allow it.  So sad the BBC have given up their horse racing coverage - nothing better than seeing a great presenter covering their favourite sports.
		
Click to expand...

She is covering the paralympics for C4. If they've got any sense C4 will make her an offer she can't refuse to cover their racing too.


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

Judgemental said:



			However give me Emma Spencer any day on Channel 4, absolutely delightful, very pretty........
		
Click to expand...

Yep, cos being 'delightful and pretty' is an essential requirement for the job


----------



## Crugeran Celt (12 August 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			I thought this post was going to be to bad mouth her forgive the pun. I think she does an amazing job and is very informative without talking down to viewers.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, she is very knowledgeable and so natural in front of the camera. I have started watching the racing just because she is presenting and makes it interesting with all the facts and figures she comes out with.


----------



## dRats (12 August 2012)

Agree with all those pro-Clare......she's a total professional!
Another professional broadcaster has been Michal Hussein on the 10am stint....as far as I know she has no sport connection at all and is a news reader normally, but her sofa interviews of the previos day's heroes and others has been well researched and empathetic to both the athlete and the viewer,asking the right questions for us and allowing the athlete to say what they feel.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (12 August 2012)

Judgemental said:



			However give me Emma Spencer any day on Channel 4, absolutely delightful, very pretty, jolly

 answer.
		
Click to expand...

Jasus wept.


----------



## Luci07 (12 August 2012)

In defence of Alec, having read and enjoyed a lot of his posts, I took his comment re Claire fancying said poster as rather tongue in cheek!

I like Ms Balding. I have particularly enjoyed following her on twitter and thought she has done a great job. Matthew Pinsent is aother commentator I have enjoyed these games, hugely passionate about his sports and still following everything else...AND he seems to be always getting into hot water!


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 August 2012)

I quite expected Alec to comeback and say it was tongue in cheek but he didnt, rather telling that.


----------



## aimsymc (12 August 2012)

Im another Claire fan!! Think shes great. Loved when the event team were being interviewed by GL and they let Claire speak to them from the pool, She said she could hardly speak as she was so emotional!


----------



## TBB (12 August 2012)

I also think that Claire would be an asset to C4's racing coverage, I've nothing against Emma Spencer who knows her stuff but how about replacing the dreadful John McCririck (spelling) with Claire?


----------



## BeesKnees (12 August 2012)

And To t it all, apparently she invented Mo Farah's MoBot!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...hs-Mobot-dance-invented-by-Clare-Balding.html


----------



## Clodagh (12 August 2012)

I just hope C4 don't get rid of Alice Plunkett, I thinks she is great. CB lost my respect when she went on and on about how we couldn't celebrate anyone winning the National as a horse had died during the race. Well what did she think was going to happen!? That was last year I think, not this one.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 August 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			I quite expected Alec to comeback and say it was tongue in cheek but he didnt, rather telling that.

Click to expand...




Alec Swan said:



			.......

Can you see the parallels between my comment and CB's remarks to the young jockey who she embarrassed?  The difference is that she regretted her remarks,  and I don't regret mine! 
.
.
Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it was tongue-in-cheek.  Why else would I berate someone who I don't know,  or if I'm to be honest,  care about?  I assure you that there are far more people on here who I care about,  than a TV personality with whom I've never had contact.

Those who stick their heads over parapets,  get shot at,  and that includes me.  Perhaps I have something in common with Ms B! 

Alec.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 August 2012)

TBB said:



			....... but how about replacing the dreadful John McCririck (spelling) with Claire?
		
Click to expand...

He really is a buffoon,  isn't he?



Clodagh said:



			I just hope C4 don't get rid of Alice Plunkett, I thinks she is great. .......
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you.  The girl's a shear delight.

It would be interesting to see how CB would progress under the tutelage of C4.  She has undoubted skills,  and I'd like to see her matched with C4 Racing.  For the BBC,  she currently supports Willy Carson,  and I'm probably going to get into the most frightful trouble now,  but the man's a simpering,  giggly girl.  CB's made of better stuff than that.

Alec.


----------



## Fantasy_World (13 August 2012)

amymay said:



			The 'getting your teeth fixed' comment was a follow on from a conversation she and the jockey had had previously...

I have to say, I'm her no.1 fan. She's brilliant!!!
		
Click to expand...

I agree amymay she is brilliant and not just a female 'face' on TV, as those types really do annoy me. 
She has horsey routes in racing from her father and uncle and is a sports journalist and presenter that I really admire.


----------



## TBB (13 August 2012)

Whatever happens Alec, she won't be paired with "wee Willie" as no one else would give him a job!


----------



## Polotash (13 August 2012)

hcm88 said:



			Clare has been fantastic throughout the Olympics for equestrian sports even when she couldn't be live commentating herself at Greenwich she was there on twitter etc supporting it and backing it up. I know for a fact she's helped to encourage many non-horsey people to watch and get involved and for that I think we should all be grateful to her.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Clare has been the best presenter EASILY throughout the games. So good in fact, they nicked her from eventing to be in the bl**dy aquatics centre, grrr!


----------



## TelH (13 August 2012)

She is going to channel 4 racing 

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...ct/1092446/top/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews


----------



## silu (13 August 2012)

Delighted for Claire. She wasn't too clever at presenting when she 1st started but she has improved through all recognition.She does her homework and I'll look forward to many happy hours watching CH4...your loss BBC.


----------



## madmav (13 August 2012)

Claire Balding is a wonderful communicator and has a genuine passion for sport. She also seems to care more for what the viewing public is getting from her commentary than 'bigging herself up' on screen.
A handover between her and Sue Barker that I watched during Olympics saw Sue being rather catty to Claire. Perhaps she's worried about her job.
Oh and as for Alex's remark, yes she's in a civil partnership (with newsreader Alice Arnold) and no doubt utterly honourable, but no harm in having a look. She's welcome to fancy me, anyway!


----------



## Judgemental (13 August 2012)

My Saturday's will never be quite the same again.

Pretty ladies and horses, what one has fundamentally lived for since Pony Club and racing floats my boat in that respect.

Clearly I am going to have to rethink my paddock strategy.


----------



## Dubsie (13 August 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zgCOPNUXJo


----------



## ltoolan (13 August 2012)

ltoolan said:



			LOVE Clare Balding! Am hoping the BBC allow her to pop over to C4 to cover the Paralympic Dressage but I imagine her contract won't allow it.  So sad the BBC have given up their horse racing coverage - nothing better than seeing a great presenter covering their favourite sports.
		
Click to expand...

Yay!  Announcement today that Clare's going to be heading up C4 - congratulations!!! x


----------



## philamena (13 August 2012)

...and possibly no more John McCririck?? 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/aug/13/john-mccririck-others-wait-channel4?CMP=twt_fd


----------



## Stilldreamin' (13 August 2012)

philamena said:



			...and possibly no more John McCririck?? 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/aug/13/john-mccririck-others-wait-channel4?CMP=twt_fd

Click to expand...

All my birthdays have come at once!!!


----------



## cumbriamax (13 August 2012)

she has been a brilliant presenter of London 2012- she appears to thoroughly research the sports she is presenting (equestrian or not - she knows her stuff)this can't be said for other tv presenters ie; Gabby Logan who was so wooden when talking about equestrianism on Olympics Tonight she had obviously done no research at all, don't get me wrong I like gabby but claire is better.

can't believe bbc have ditched equestrianism and racing and now they have lost claire to c4. RIP equestrian sport & horse racing on bbc


----------



## Alec Swan (14 August 2012)

philamena said:



			...and possibly no more John McCririck?? 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/aug/13/john-mccririck-others-wait-channel4?CMP=twt_fd

Click to expand...

Unlikely,  I suspect.  He is high profile,  there is a large section of support for him,  and his presenting skills are undoubted,  however awful he may be,  in reality!  A pity really!!

Regarding CB,  I'm all for her joining C4,  but if the report is entirely correct,  I'd have my doubts as to whether she should actually head the team;  in time probably,  but from the outset,  I'm not so sure.  Still,  we'll see,  wont we?! 

I suspect that C4 Racing draws the bulk of its viewers from the older section of television viewers,  a section who are known to dislike change!  To name but two,  John Francomb and Alistair Down,  are both highly professional and have a greater insight into racing than I suspect that CB has,  and to chuck her in at the deep end,  to head up the team,  may well be a mistake.  I shall none the less,  be happy to eat my words.  Time will tell!

Alec.


----------



## Judgemental (15 August 2012)

Whoever the new outfit is that is running Channel 4, they have my best wishes and hope they do a good job, because they will become part of my life on a Saturday afternoon and other days, when I am not hunting.

However, please do stop this very annoying practice of 'doorstepping', owners, trainers and jockeys in the paddock.

*It's nothing more than vain gloriousness, by association of the interviewer*.

Folk do not want to be bothered by somebody sticking a microphone under their nose and asking a bunch of pointless questions that really make no difference to the outcome of the race.

Some of the trainers are very informative and are good on camera but generally it's all unnecessary and frankly somewhat boring.

Similarly the jockeys, some of whom can be quite amusing.

But then, one comes to the owners. Oh dear what a let down. Yes, I know without their money nothing would be possible but the people behind the money.......

Some are so scruffy, over weight, inarticulate and I have yet to see an owner on camera who has made a good joke or a witty remark to make one laugh.

No seriously, this is meant to be entertainment and if interviewers are going to stick their microphone in somebody's face, at least make sure the end result is articulate, amusing and the person is reasonably presentably dressed.

That goes for owners accepting their prizes on camera as well.


----------



## Stilldreamin' (15 August 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Some of the trainers are very informative and are good on camera but generally it's all unnecessary and frankly somewhat boring.

Similarly the jockeys, some of whom can be quite amusing.
		
Click to expand...



I love when they interview with Ruby Walsh, especially when he's not in the mood. He's not afraid to be pretty short or downright sarcastic..! Really makes me laugh.

BTW- Hope the recovery is going ok and he'll be back in the saddle soon.


----------



## TrasaM (15 August 2012)

amymay said:



			I have to say, I'm her no.1 fan. She's brilliant!!!
		
Click to expand...

Agree. ^
Claire had just found out that she had thyroid? cancer but had not wanted it made public. I can't even begin to imagine the chaos going in in her brain yet she had to remain calm and do her job. Totally forgivable in the circumstances I think.


----------



## SusannaF (15 August 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			I suspect that C4 Racing draws the bulk of its viewers from the older section of television viewers,
		
Click to expand...

My God yes. When I used to watch it every Saturday as a teenager the ads were all for incontinence pads, funeral arrangements and home security


----------



## TarrSteps (17 August 2012)

TrasaM said:



			Agree. ^
Claire had just found out that she had thyroid? cancer but had not wanted it made public. I can't even begin to imagine the chaos going in in her brain yet she had to remain calm and do her job. Totally forgivable in the circumstances I think.
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused . . .the diagnosis was some time ago.  She had one surgery in '09, and then a lymph node removed in '10 then received the all clear in January '11.  I can't dig up any news that she's come out of remission and she could not have thyroid cancer again as she no longer has a thyroid gland.

She did continue working at the time and more power to her but unless you know something the rest of us don't (completely possible!) she is reported to be absolutely fine now.


----------



## philamena (17 August 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			I'm confused . . .the diagnosis was some time ago.  She had one surgery in '09, and then a lymph node removed in '10 then received the all clear in January '11.  I can't dig up any news that she's come out of remission and she could not have thyroid cancer again as she no longer has a thyroid gland.

She did continue working at the time and more power to her but unless you know something the rest of us don't (completely possible!) she is reported to be absolutely fine now.
		
Click to expand...

Think they're referring to the 'get your teeth fixed' incident rather than recent performance?


----------



## tasel (17 August 2012)

POLLDARK said:



			I've never forgiven her for telling the jockey, who had just won the Grand National & must have been feeling on top of the world, to get his teeth fixed. A spur of the moment remark which showed her true colours.
		
Click to expand...

Well, he had his teeth fixed now, hasn't he. He even said it was the best thing Clare ever said... http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ho...s-jibe-at-Liam-Treadwells-teeth-pays-off.html


----------



## Judgemental (17 August 2012)

tasel said:



			Well, he had his teeth fixed now, hasn't he. He even said it was the best thing Clare ever said... http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ho...s-jibe-at-Liam-Treadwells-teeth-pays-off.html

Click to expand...

Whatever.

I am sure that Emma Spencer, Alice Plunkett, Lesley Graham and Tanya Stevenson would never make such a comment.

All absolute darlings of racing commentary and interviewing.

Whilst I am at it, I always feel embarrassed for Tanya, being call 'female' by you know who. I would anticipate there are others who post on this board, who would share that view. 

I sincerely hope that stops with the new company.


----------



## TrasaM (17 August 2012)

philamena said:



			Think they're referring to the 'get your teeth fixed' incident rather than recent performance?
		
Click to expand...

 correct. The get your teeth fixed incident was what I was referring to.


----------



## brighteyes (17 August 2012)

Dab said:



			Ian Treadwell was not in the slightest worried about the comment and went on to get his teeth sorted out.

He was inundated with offers to sort him out dentally for nothing, including from a practitioner in Blackpool who had backed him and wanted to express his thanks. Treadwell said, "It was the best thing Clare ever said,".

It was a genuine mistake made by Clare who thought that he had lost his teeth in a riding accident and was just trying to point out how tough the jockey's were!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, and there you go! (And it's Liam, not Ian)


----------



## Judgemental (17 August 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			I suspect that C4 Racing draws the bulk of its viewers from the older section of television viewers,  a section who are known to dislike change!  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed Alec how very true. With age comes experience and with experience comes a taste for the sophisticated, elegant and shall we say those who have a routine and Channel 4 Racing is very much a routine matter. Carefully worked into one's Saturday agenda.

Whilst I have made it clear that I enjoy all the lady presenters. My OH has a thing about John Frankcome,  something to do with his West Country Burr. In fact I gather he has quite a fan club in that respect.


----------



## mik (17 August 2012)

brilliant


----------



## Judgemental (23 August 2012)

Weren't they all super, I mean the the Channel4 Team at York yesterday, absolutely fabulous.

I like the way it's is  no change please.


----------



## KautoStar1 (30 August 2012)

with the exception of Claire & Mick Fitz I find the BBC racing team a pretty poor lot, although I think the general standard of the BBC coverage is excellent.
And with the exception of the fat oaf Mac, I also like the Chan 4 team.  
As for Johnny F, even for a man well into his 50's, I definately would, LOL.  bet he'd make you laugh a lot as well


----------



## Judgemental (2 September 2012)

KautoStar1 said:



			with the exception of Claire & Mick Fitz I find the BBC racing team a pretty poor lot, although I think the general standard of the BBC coverage is excellent.
And with the exception of the fat oaf Mac, I also like the Chan 4 team.  
As for Johnny F, even for a man well into his 50's, I definately would, LOL.  bet he'd make you laugh a lot as well   

Click to expand...

I wonder if he knows about this 'closet' fan club.

Claire Balding had a nice piece in Saturday's Daily Mail. It was very funny, especially about her breakfasting with HM the Queen. Well worth a read. Sausages with Marmalade on toast - interesting and then upsetting the milk jug.


----------



## lizijj (2 September 2012)

I 'think' I remember a few years back how Claire said she had missed out on an equestrian presenting job to a well known generic sport presenter. I would much rather listen to Claire commentate on equestrian, or every other sport than someone such as Sue Barker. Claire is keen and knowledgeable.


----------



## kirstyl (2 September 2012)

amymay said:



			The 'getting your teeth fixed' comment was a follow on from a conversation she and the jockey had had previously...

I have to say, I'm her no.1 fan. She's brilliant!!!
		
Click to expand...

Agree! She's fantastic and I'm so pleased she's going to be doing Channel 4 Racing. Not sure what's happening to existing presenters though?


----------



## Racergirl (2 September 2012)

There are at least 4 members of the current presenting team that Id quite happily put on my bus of "celebs" aimed for a cliff.... 

Clare is fab, and a lovely lovely lady as well. Cant help but think CH4 racing will improve in leaps and bounds for securing her.


----------



## KautoStar1 (3 September 2012)

oooh go on, name them.

Fat Mac would definately be on the bus.  Possibly Jim McGrath and definately all of the Racing UK team who, apart from Nick Luck, don't know a horse from a badgers arse.  
I'd also add in Rischi Persad, Aussie Jim McGrath, Willie Carson & Richard Pitman.

I don't mind the Chan 4 team at all.  I think Alice and Alistair are great with the jump racing coverage and Im less offended by Emma Spencer than I was, she seems to have improved enourmously over the last few years.  

I'd also add in quite a few of the ATR team as well & definately Matt Chapman who is just a gob *****e.  I'd keep Luke Harvey though, hes always entertaining and Jason Weaver knows his stuff.


----------



## EAST KENT (3 September 2012)

Clare`s book is being serialised in The Daily Mail starting yesterday,a very entertaining writer too.Yesterday her breakfast sausage flew sideqways at the Queen,and today she rides off Princess Anne in a race..and is stil to be forgiven.Very jolly reading exactly as you would expect from her.


----------



## Alec Swan (4 September 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			.......

Very jolly reading exactly as you would expect from her.

Click to expand...

"Jolly" is just the word to sum up CB.  She does however,  continue to make the odd howler or two.The night before last,  when discussing one high profile athlete,  she said that he'd stolen his quilt cover from his lodgings.  A while later,  she covered herself,  or tried to,  by saying that the athletes had actually been given the bed covers as mementoes.  

As fond as I am of CB,  I do wish that she'd stick to her script.  I wonder if she's in competition with the DOE,  in the "Gaff Stakes"!  

Alec.


----------



## JS65 (4 September 2012)

I think she is a bit like Prince Phillip, entertaining as you never know when she is going to come out with the wrong thing.
 I love them both, both real and entertaining.


----------



## cefyl (4 September 2012)

At least Clare has dress sense, it may not be to everyones taste or the highest "fashion" but she is smart, and appropriate in her outfit choices.  And you dont have to reduce the brightness of the screen to stop the orange glare off a fake tan as we were tempted to do at the weekend.


----------



## Judgemental (26 October 2012)

KautoStar1 said:



			oooh go on, name them.

Fat Mac would definately be on the bus.  Possibly Jim McGrath and definately all of the Racing UK team who, apart from Nick Luck, don't know a horse from a badgers arse.  
I'd also add in Rischi Persad, Aussie Jim McGrath, Willie Carson & Richard Pitman.

I don't mind the Chan 4 team at all.  I think Alice and Alistair are great with the jump racing coverage and Im less offended by Emma Spencer than I was, she seems to have improved enourmously over the last few years.  

I'd also add in quite a few of the ATR team as well & definately Matt Chapman who is just a gob *****e.  I'd keep Luke Harvey though, hes always entertaining and Jason Weaver knows his stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Well Kauto Star, it seems your prediction concerning Mac The Tick Tac was right.

Personally so as they keep Emma Spencer I shall be content and my OH with John Francombe.


----------

